# Leak from water supply line & inlet elbow in newly installed dishwasher



## jrinco11 (Dec 29, 2009)

hey yall -- I'm hoping someone here can point me in the right direction!

We just put in all new cabinets and counter top and I'm on to installing the dishwasher. I got everything hooked up (electrical, drain, water inlet, etc) but there is a very slow leak occurring where the metal elbow connects to the dishwasher. 

I covered the elbow threads about 2-3 times with teflon tape and tightened it to the point where the elbow was facing backwards for the water line to go into. I then turned on the water, and a few drips were occurring, so I figured I'd go ahead and try to screw in the elbow another complete turn (as it needs to face backwards), and though it ended up having to be tighter than I hoped, I was able to get the full turn in. 

Turned the water back on, and while the leak is not as "heavy" was it was, it's still there.... Should I take it all apart, clean off the old tape and put on new, and then also apply some pipe joint compound on top of the tape? 

any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated! (I'm getting in trouble for taking so long that the mrs will call a plumber soon!!)


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Take it apart, clean off the tape both on the elbow and inside where it screws into, and put on more tape than before, like 4-4-1/2 turns instead of your 2-3 turns.

Then put it back together.

Don't crank it super tight to get it to face the right way. Instead take it apart yet again, clean it off again, put on slightly more tape, and try again.


----------



## jrinco11 (Dec 29, 2009)

AllanJ said:


> Take it apart, clean off the tape both on the elbow and inside where it screws into, and put on more tape than before, like 4-4-1/2 turns instead of your 2-3 turns.
> 
> Then put it back together.
> 
> Don't crank it super tight to get it to face the right way. Instead take it apart yet again, clean it off again, put on slightly more tape, and try again.


you sure it's okay to put that many "turns" of tape on there? and no need for pipe joint compound? (don't mean to question you, I just want to make sure I do this right)


----------



## scotty123 (Feb 3, 2009)

be sure you are wrapping the tape in a clockwise direction (the same way it threads in)


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

There are those who use both teflon tape and pipe dope. Shouldn't cause a problem if you use both and might even help. Use tape first, followed by dope. Good luck; it is always the seemingly easy thing that can slow up a project!


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

To many tape turns only should be 11/2 turns to many cracks fittings and puts to much pressure on parts.

Make sure tape goes in the direction you screw it in.

If it still leaks after 11/2 turns something else wrong.


----------



## Punh (Sep 22, 2010)

*dishwasher inlet elbow missing*

My new dishwasher arrived without an inlet elbow and my installer had to provide it. I wonder if it's normally not included with a new dishwasher or it's really a missing part?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Punh said:


> My new dishwasher arrived without an inlet elbow and my installer had to provide it. I wonder if it's normally not included with a new dishwasher or it's really a missing part?


Gotta supply your own


----------

